# Post you Blue/Grey cat pics up!!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ok so i have a craving, and my mum seriously wants a blue cat after seeing scoooooby!!

So post them up!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I've never bred a blue Somali - only a blue silver - but this is a blue Somali.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I luuuuurve blue/grey cats. We had a blue persian when I was younger, loved her to pieces :flrt:, then my auntie took her , let her out and she got run over :bash::bash:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yum yum.. 
oh no 


MORE
!!!! lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

missy the blue-cream @ 16 weeks old, she`s a nutter!









tobyjug on his first birthday, he`s a right whopper now, must get some new pics.................................


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

shiva the blue tortie ragdoll









holli and chewy the mutants


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Tobyjug is gorgeous!

Here's my little boy, Rex..


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I got a Blue x breed. He's lovely. Will get a pic of him when he gets in. He's out hunting at the minute :blush:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you, they are all ones i made earlier! 
nearly all my cats are blue or torties 

rex looks very chilled out! tobes is a big fat gorgeous nightmare, he dosnt do other cats!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

pigglywiggly, i may hae to steal all of your kitties, theyre lovely!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the mutants have already been stolen......................and are being spoilt in their fab new homes

think peaches ( blue tortie bicolor ragdoll ) has a bun or two in her oven tho.............









looks like more ginja ninjas on the way!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

meet noah, caught in the act "killing" the cat scratcher (hes 5 weeks old). Hes a pedigree laperm but we have no idea why he was born a chunky straight coat! think he will be staying here, although we werent going to keep any of the litter.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

One of my dream cats



























Blue point siamese


And just for you Gina







Blue Maine **** (according to USA website)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

noah`s cute, is he a blue tabby?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

he has some tabby markings on legs but changing all the time so we will have to wait and see, hes a monster though! his back right leg has a huge white stocking which is cute.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

ooo peaches is scrummy! 
I was brought up with Siamese cats, the most loving, attention seeking cats on earth. With a meaow that makes you want to scratch your eyes out if you dont do what they want.:lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Deal - I will happily go away with a Blue Point Siamese!!!!!

I adore blue/grey cats and Tobyjug is bloomin scrummy 

More picssssssss


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

quadrapop said:


> meet noah, caught in the act "killing" the cat scratcher (hes 5 weeks old). Hes a pedigree laperm but we have no idea why he was born a chunky straight coat! Think he will be staying here, although we werent going to keep any of the litter.


winner


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok ok you forced me.. ill post some pics!! lol 

















































































okok one last one...:bash::bash:










i made the thread therefore i can abuse it!¬ lol!!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I WANTTTTT that kitten at any cost mwahahahahahaaaaaa

More and more and more pics pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

toby-jug at 4 weeks old


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> toby-jug at 4 weeks old


naw!¬!


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is my blue Burmese. He is called Merlin and I bought him when I turned 30 so he is 10 in May which means I am the dreaded 40 this year.:blush:


























He is a real character and I wanted a blue Burmese for years before I finally got him:flrt:

Lorraine


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

nawwww


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh pigglywiggly!!!!! Now if I knew you had them, I woulda swapped one for the leo!!!

So many beautiful kittys on here! 

I sadly lost my blue n white kitty about 4 days before Christmas. I was heartbroken (still am really).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> Oh pigglywiggly!!!!! Now if I knew you had them, I woulda swapped one for the leo!!!
> 
> So many beautiful kittys on here!
> 
> I sadly lost my blue n white kitty about 4 days before Christmas. I was heartbroken (still am really).


wish i`d of known! you`re a bit too late, my mom pinched the last mutant, 
:lol2:

hopefully will have another litter this summer, missy the blue tortie is `visiting` Emerisle Chance Encounter, the ragdoll.


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Awwww all the scrummyness in this thread is making me broody for more cats , i havent had a blue but my bailey was white with blue and blonde tortie patches :'( He was my little angel i still miss him the most.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I didn't post Luna's photograph earlier, cos she's a blue tortie Siamese, so not what I would class as a blue cat, but as others are posting photographs of cats that aren't 'true blues' then I might as well post hers too. 

So here's my Luna - blue tortie point Siamese (usually known as the one-eared, loudmouthed, demanding pain-in-the-butt :lol2










And this is Krystal at 7 months old - she's a blue silver Somali


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Eileen your cats are absolutely stunning ! Krystal has such a beautiful face!


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

dont know if mine falls under the category of blue/grey cats but here's mine:








sad story with her, i rescued her a few weeks ago, in her life she has had her tail chopped off (it got trapped in a door, then fell off, she recieved NO vets treatment!! :censor
she had been bred 3 times
she had been attacked by her previous owners 2 greyhounds (they teamed up and tried to tear her apart)
then she was shut in a bedroom for a week with no food, no water and no litter tray (at least none of these 3 things were present when i got her.)
AND she is pregnant again. :bash:
when she's had her kittens i will be having her neutered, then find a lovely forever home for her, she's so friendly it's infuriating the way she was treated.
the pic's quite old now, and she has put a lovely amount of weight on, not all baby weight either.


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

MissCat said:


> dont know if mine falls under the category of blue/grey cats but here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww poor little girl, shes beautiful what a hard life shes had :'( People really do disgust me sometimes. Well done for giving her a lovely forever home she will be so greatful , such stunning eyes !


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

GeckoLass said:


> Eileen your cats are absolutely stunning ! Krystal has such a beautiful face!


Thank you! Actually, I will never understand why Somalis aren't more popular as they are such a beautiful looking cat with a very unusual coat and are such 'people cats', but for some reason they just haven't been as popular as some of the other breeds.


MissCat said:


> dont know if mine falls under the category of blue/grey cats but here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, she's a blue cat all right (or grey if you want to call it grey - I just think the pedigree term of blue sounds much nicer! :lol2

She is beautiful and so lucky that you rescued her, because it sounds like she was very unloved and neglected where she was before, poor girl!


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

feorag said:


> Thank you! Actually, I will never understand why Somalis aren't more popular as they are such a beautiful looking cat with a very unusual coat and are such 'people cats', but for some reason they just haven't been as popular as some of the other breeds.


Seeing your posts and pictures has definately opened my eyes to the breed, i never dislike any breed just have never seen/heard much of Somalis. In years to come if i do decide i would like a purebred somalies will definately be on the deciding list.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Aww i wanna blue kittee! 
Although i do have my name down for a silver tabby Maine ****. Fingers crossed!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

GeckoLass said:


> Seeing your posts and pictures has definately opened my eyes to the breed, i never dislike any breed just have never seen/heard much of Somalis. In years to come if i do decide i would like a purebred somalies will definately be on the deciding list.


That's music to my ears! :lol2:

They were only imported into this country in 1980, even though they'd been being bred here from Abyssinians and not accepted as a breed for years before, but I just don't understand why they are still such a minority breed. There are barely 200 kittens a year registered compared to the more popular breeds like the ***** which are registered in their thousands now and they came in 4 years after the Somalis. Bengals, even later, but a lot of people seem to want a cat that comes with a "claim" like 'biggest cat', bred from a wild cat, etc.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I considered a lot of breeds before deciding on a Maine ****, they sound great. I am in no way getting one just for its size. 
I hadnt heard about Somalis until now, or i would have seriously considered them too as they sound lovely. Although it would probably be a nightmare trying to source one near me! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's the problem you see - the less there are, the less people find out about them and the less popular they get, sadly. When I started showing mine in the late 90's I was often the only person showing a Somali at any of the Scottish or northern shows.

There is a breeder in Edinburgh and there used to be one in Aberdeen, although she's given up now, there's another one in the north east, but not one I could recommend.

However, Maine ***** are lovely cats, with very gentle natures, so you won't be disappointed when you get yours I can guarantee that. I debated myself for a long time when I decided to start breeding whether to breed Somalis or Maine *****, but the Somalis won, although I did go to America with a friend who was importing a couple nearly 20 years ago and spent nearly 3 weeks visiting **** breeders, so for a while I knew more about ***** than I did about Somalis. :lol2:
The main differenc between the 2 breeds is that Somalis are often described as "wired up" and ***** are usually described as "laidback". :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maine ***** are lovely cats, but they are clumsy, they seem to forget that their back end is attached and smash things!

lovely cats tho..............i love the silver tabbies


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

i think i like the sound of "laidback" better. lol
Having had a Great Dane im well prepared for a big animal thats not too sure what size it is or how to make their legs work at times. lol 
But thats usually the way things are, the bigger the breed, the more laidback and gentle they are, which would suit us better.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awww such beauties in the thread I want them all! :flrt:


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

Heres my baby, 'mog' , we took her in off of the streets, she had an embedded collar but shes all better now :2thumb: , have got some before and after shots just to show how beautiful she is and how good she has come along :flrt:





































:no1: :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She is simply stunning! :flrt:

Well done you for rescuing her! :notworthy:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Wooooooop - I can finally declare that we are getting a (sort of) blue cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is Theo. HE is a lilac British shorthair and will hopefully be coming home in the next 2 weeks 

(for anyone interested, his housemate is looking or a new home - a chocolate colourpoint British blue and is pic'ed below also - PM em for details )


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's gorgeous - is this one of the 2 you pm'd me about? :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

They are the 2 hun yus  Theo (the lilac) is the more settled of the 2, the choc (Lorcan) is still slightly standoffish and would need someone with cat experience really.

Am sooooo pleased  He is ready this weekend but may be next weekend before he can come home


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Can I be cheeky and ask who you got him from - pm me though, don't post it on here if you don't want to.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

On here is fine hun  They are comng from Rushden Persian Rescue, a lady called Patsy


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont really know what are classed as 'blue' cats... but i'll post the pics of my much missed kitty anyway coz she's beautiful, and here mum, brothers nd sisters!

I took in a stray/abandoned pregnant tabby a couple of years ago, and was most shocked at her litter!

heres mummy (sapphire) with her new litter

















Heres crystal, the littel gingery coloured one in the above pic!

























Unfortunately she went missing a few months ago.. don't think she liked me for getting her spayed! 

Heres the rest of the same litter


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

I love blue cats there are some real stunners on here!!

My mum used to breed Pedigree Burmese when I was a child and we kept a blue one back from a litter but once he got to 2 yrs old he began fighting with one of our others so he got sold, l love him he was stunning!!
His pedigree name was 'Chi Ming Blue Smoke'!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

heavenly_d3vi1 said:


> II took in a stray/abandoned pregnant tabby a couple of years ago, and was most shocked at her litter!
> 
> heres mummy (sapphire) with her new litter
> 
> ...


That really is an interesting litter. The queen is a black tabby. Blue (which is visually grey, but known as blue) is the dilute form of black and is recessive so both parents have to carry it or be it. The "little gingery one" as you call it is a colourpoint. The himalayan gene that produces Siamese and other colourpoint cats is also recessive so the mother cat is carrying both dilute and the himalayan gene. Not many chances of that happening in moggies, unless the father was a blue point siamese or other colourpoint breed.


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thats interesting info, thanks! After the kittens grew up she disappeared again, and came back a few months later, again pregnant... she had a full albino and a partial albino in that litter, she's deffo a strange kitty! Not sure if i have pics of those 2, I'll have to search my pc! As it happens, she's just turned up again, pregnant! This time I'm going to pop her to the vet for spaying before she disappears again! Can't wait to see this litter tho!

Found them, deffo not blue I know, but interesting!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now, because the kittens were white doesn't mean albino, unless of course they had pink eyes, but I don't know what you mean by "a partial albino" - don't know if there's any such thing? If they had blue, green or brown eyes, then they were just white cats.

I don't know a lot about how the white genes work (cos there's more than one), but white is a dominant colour, so one parent has to be white to produce white kittens. The difference is that a white cat can breed both as a white (as you see it) but also as a masked colour, meaning the cat is actually a different colour underneath the white and the white is masking that colour. A bit more complicated that one! :crazy:

Having said that some white kittens can be born with a tiny spot of colour on the top of their heads and this is the colour that the white is masking, but that often disappears as they grow up.

.


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, they both had pink eyes, well... black eyes, that went pink in light. I dont pretend to know anything about cats, i say partial albino as thats what the vet called it! I can't remember what she said made it partial tho.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Intriguing! When you say the eyes went pink in light - do you mean that they reflected pink like when a flash goes off when you're taking a photograph. Blue eyes always reflect pink and brown/green eyes reflect white or green when light reflects off them.

Well I've just googled "partial albino" cos it's a term I've never come across in cat breeding and what it says is that partial albinism is what gives Siamese and Burmese cats their points, in other words the colour is bleached out in the warmer areas of the body.

So maybe your vet was using the technical term as she would probably have learned it in genetics at uni, whereas most cat breeders would just use the term 'colourpoint'???

I would just say that there is Siamese/colourpoint breeding somewhere behind the father and mother and so you were getting colourpoint kittens, not albinos, but without seeing them I couldn't be sure. However, true albinos will always have pink eyes, not black.


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm, maybe. She deffo seemed to think they were albinos tho. As for their eyes, I dont mean they went pink with reflection, like a camera flash.. more kinda like if they were sat in a dark corner their eyes just looked like black holes, rather than slits with colour like normal cats, then when they came out of the dark corner they were pink.

I grew up on a farm that was always packed with stray cats having kittens, most of which we tried to catch to find them homes, and I've never seen kittens with eyes like these two had! They were absolutely beautiful! But like you say, colourpoint must run in the mothers family so maybe this is what the vet was meaning!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i wonder if the tabby mom has some colourpoint british shorthair in her background? she definatly has the build for it, a really nice looking tabby.

the colourpoint kitten looks identical to baby ragdolls/birmans, looks like someones posh cat has gone walkabout.............

:lol2:


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont know what you mean my british colour point short hair coz i am clueless about anything other than your common black and white cats.. but, the 'ragdoll/birman' and one of the grey/blue kittens from that litter grew up to have very long hair! The grey one now lives a couple of doors down from me, he is a gorgeous long haired cat now!

[email protected] posh cat gone walkabout! lol.. I can only think of one posh cat round here, and its only a really tiny village with like 2 estates. The people at the end of my estate have a big long haired blue cat, one of those ones with the really flat/squished faces, But I'd assume a 'posh' cat would have been neutured, as far as I now they dont breed him!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like you may have found the culprit, lol.

sounds like a blue persian? which would account for the posh kittens!

tabby mom must have an `interesting` background too to give you the colourpoint babies


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

A-ha! I didn't think that a blue dad would produce a ragdoll type kitten! My daughter would love it if its the same culprit this time, she's been making a new 'missing' poster for that cat since she went missing about 4 months ago 

Anyway.. I'll stop taking over this thread and let it get back to more gorgeous pics! Sorry! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

2 short haired cats can produced longhaired and shorthaired kittens in the same litter if they both carry the longhaired gene, so it might not have been the posh blue persian, but there's definitely colourpoint behind the mother and the father, no doubt about that!

This is a British Colourpoint kitten and he was bred from a fawn (that's his mother lying in front of him) to a chocolate boy, but they both have colourpoint in the pedigree.










Here's another of my friend's litter using chocolate breeding - you can only see the mother's tail on this one, but she is a chocolate classic tabby


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

both of my pedigree british shorthairs girls have given me longcoated kittens,

it was a bit of a shock the first time it happened

:lol2:










look at these 6 week old fluffies!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I bet it was and that's a beautiful kitten, but I'm not sure that it _should_ have happened. Were the parents part of an exotic breeding programme that weren't registered as variants, but as BSH's I wonder???

I know with Abyssinians, the longhair gene was brought in years earlier during times of establishing or keeping the breed going - like during the twoo W.Wars and the leukaemia losses before testing was available. 

But, as it was considered a definite no-no to have longhaired kittens from pedigree Abyssinian short haired cats, they were very much 'brushed under the carpet', breeders just about eradicated it by not breeding from any stock that threw longhaired kittens. 

Then in the 1980's someone imported somalis! So one does wonder why they didn't see the beauty of an Aby with long hair and work towards breeding them, but they didn't!


----------



## heavenly_d3vi1 (Mar 23, 2009)

feorag said:


> 2 short haired cats can produced longhaired and shorthaired kittens in the same litter if they both carry the longhaired gene, so it might not have been the posh blue persian, but there's definitely colourpoint behind the mother and the father, no doubt about that!
> 
> This is a British Colourpoint kitten and he was bred from a fawn (that's his mother lying in front of him) to a chocolate boy, but they both have colourpoint in the pedigree.
> 
> ...


Those are some gorgeous kittens! I especially love the white one with the ginger head! Never seen a cat like that before. I'm getting all excited about my kittens ariving now!  lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, but you need to look more closely at the photograph! :lol2:

The white faces belong to the white bodies and the tabby head belongs to the tabby body that's wedged between the 2 chocolate bodies!

so what you have in the photograph is 2 chocolate kittens, on the left and right, 2 colourpoint kittens also on the left and right and one little tabby kitten straight down the middle.

It does look like the tabby head belongs on the white body, but sadly it doesn't!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Some stunning cats /kitten pics on here:flrt:
Em your boy is gorgeous whats his history?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

History on him Shell is that he is an ex stud/ex show cat. He has found his way into a rescue with Lorcan, the colourpoint male. Both have now been neutered and updated with thier boosters and are awaiting new homes. Theo is ours whenever we are ready to pick him up and Lorcan is still awaiting a home.

Shall try to get some more pics of him off Patsy this week


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

He certainly is a handsome boy I bet you cant wait to get him home:flrt:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I used to have a blue tonkinese. She passed away few years ago, she was lovely but I dont have any pictures


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

naww!! so many!!
keeep them comming!!
i so want a fluffy main **** ish cat..
and a white cat!!
im in love with toms belly at the moe! lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's a blue cat thread, Gina - you'll have to start a white one if you want a white cat, surely??? :lol2:

You might get a solid blue or solid blue & white Maine ****, but there aren't many about. My friends had the first solid blue and white **** shown under GCCF rules in Britain way back in 1989, but there isn't a photo of her on their website, so I can't upload it for you. :sad:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> It's a blue cat thread, Gina - you'll have to start a white one if you want a white cat, surely??? :lol2:
> 
> You might get a solid blue or solid blue & white Maine ****, but there aren't many about. My friends had the first solid blue and white **** shown under GCCF rules in Britain way back in 1989, but there isn't a photo of her on their website, so I can't upload it for you. :sad:



oh no 
sniff!!
lol
seriously in love with toms belly.. lol
im odd  and proud

ok i want a ginger/blue/white /fluffy /big/long nose/big ears... is that possible..

so ginger x scooby x main **** x orentail? make me one elieen!!! lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If I could I'd make a fortune! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> If I could I'd make a fortune! :lol2:


hehe!!! go go go !! ill share the profits with you


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i put my (she is pure ) british bluecream girl with my blue bicolour ragdoll 

and the results are truly stunning, mixture of semi longhaired and shorthaired in cream/blue/white,

and boy do they get big!

a lot of brits throw variants, apparently persian was put in way back when numbers were low.


----------

